# Broadband - Fuengirola area



## capriol (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have rented a house near Fuengirila for six months as a holiday home. I pick up the keys this Friday.

I'm new to Spain. The property doesn't come with internet (although the agent said there is a fibre connection to the property). I need a good and reliable internet connection, as I will work from the property. 

Can anybody advise me on how to set up a broadband connection, and what company to use?

Also - is it easy to get English TV channels? 

Ta


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

How To Watch Netflix In Other Countries Using Hola - Business Insider


Works for the UK catchup channels too. Another option is https://www.filmon.com/


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

bob_bob said:


> How To Watch Netflix In Other Countries Using Hola - Business Insider
> 
> 
> Works for the UK catchup channels too. Another option is https://www.filmon.com/


VPNs/proxies are now being blocked by Netflix. I know because I was blocked when logged into Canadian Netflix from Spain. 

https://media.netflix.com/en/company-blog/evolving-proxy-detection-as-a-global-service


----------



## capriol (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks. I got I internet sorted with Flexinet.

Any ideas on watching iPlayer from Spain?


----------

